# Will a HSS928 LED/Red cover fit an older HS928



## Subaru STI WRC (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello everyone.

I have bought an HS928 Canadian model that has the older Honda plastic cover and light. I would like to install the newer HSS928 plastic cover/LED light assembly. My question is will it fit?

I have looked at countless pictures of the newer model and it appears the two plastic cover don't use the same bolt holes but I'm sure it could be modified to fit.

Ive searched the forum but haven't come up with any threads showing this being done. If Ive missed a how to thread please point me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## Subaru STI WRC (Jun 19, 2018)

UPDATE!!

Just wanted to let everyone know that indeed a new HSS "Shroud/Motor Cover" will fit an older HS model. I decided to take a gamble and order a new cover from boat.net. I just did a dry fit and its a 95% perfect fit. The only issues I can see is that on the new HSS models, the Gas tank is mounted higher so the lip of the gas tank sits much hight than the mount for the LED light. 

The Light will still fit BUT its higher than an HSS. Now I just have to mark new holes and drill because the mounting points are different than the old HS cover.

ok, few questions:

1. I have not ordered the LED light yet because I wanted t see if the shroud would fit. If anyone has any info to point me too for wiring in the new LED light to the factory wiring harness, that would be great.

2. The new shrouds shade of red matches the gas tank and engine but not the auger housing. What is the very best match for the Honda red? i have heard that the Honda red paint isn't the best match. I used Rustoleum Gloss Red 2X on it but its more of an orange look


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

There's different "Honda Red" for the older HS vs new HSS blowers. Others have found these to be the best match:

HS - Use Walmart Fire Red #259866 or Honda# 11-08707-R8 / #2976124
HSS - Use Honda "Power Red" part no. 08707-R280

Regarding the LED wiring, see here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1593207-post2.html


----------



## Subaru STI WRC (Jun 19, 2018)

UPDATE!!!

LED factory light from newer HSS models will in fact work(plug and play) to the older HS halogen wiring harness.

Motor covers will fit(snug but they fit) slight modifications needed to the mounting points as the HSS and HS motor cover attached at different points.

Mystery solved, newer HSS LED/Motor covers will fit older HS models(with motorized chute controls that is)! It really updates the looks to the newer models. Sure would fool a lot of people especially the untrained Honda Snowblower eye.


----------



## riiken (Aug 22, 2018)

Pics please! Id love to try this on my HS828.


----------



## Subaru STI WRC (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm going to do a final project thread when I'm finished and I'll post pics then. Still have some things to do

Should be up in late Sept to mid October


----------

